# Ways of listening



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

There are many ways of listening to music nowadays.. itunes, ipod, youtube, and 'older ways' like compact discs and radio, headphones, no heaphones, etc. How do you like to listen to classical music?

For me, I think the CD player is the best way to go, connected to a huge stereo, and absolutely no headphones. There's something profoundly unsatisfying about just listening to a classical piece by bringing it up on a playlist and having it on as background music. You can't listen to it like a pop song.. you have to put some effort into it, at least like taking the effort of carefully taking the CD in and out.. <_< 

also, I generally can't listen while I'm doing something else. If I try to concentrate on something else then the music just becomes mush; buzzing sounds in my ear and I may as well not have it on at all.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I have switched exclusively to listening to music on my Ipod.

I listen while on long boring trainrides, while sitting still on a chair, so generally my activity at the moment is actually listening to the music. Background music does not exist for me. I hear it, I start analysing the harmonic structure, the voicings, etc. also the reason why I dislike pop/rock.... Not a lot of interesting parametres.

Quality comes with how much money you spend on your speaker system. Sure, the best sound comes from a 3000 dollar loudspeaker system, but a good pair of headphones or in-ear phones you spend 40-80 dollars on will give great quality aswell.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I just listen to cd's (or the radio) on my portable cd player at home (no headphones). It does the job - I was never an audiophile anyway. I also don't treat the music as 'background music.' I sit down & listen to it attentively. When I am studying or reading or doing something else, I generally don't have music on. I've thought of buying a portable mini radio or ipod, for use when travelling, etc., but it's not high on my priority list. I can do without it & generally I have a couple of hours when I can listen to music on my cd player at home.


----------



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

I always like to have some music going on in some form or fashion. I just like to have sound happening around me; it's a weird feeling to express, but I guess it comes with my passion about music. 

This past Christmas, I received a pair of Bose Around-the-ear headphones...WOW! They are amazing! When I want to just get away from the world, there's nothing better than putting those on and living the music for a while. They are also amazing when trying to intently study music for class, or for you're own enjoyment I suppose.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I listen with my headphones at work. It reminds me that there are a few people left in the world who are interested in the arts and not just the relentless pursuit of money, so I like it as a kind of ambiance.

Once a week though I set aside about an hour at home for focused listening, usually with annotations at hand if I'm not too familiar with the piece. 

I can easily compartmentalize these two ways of listening. They cause no conflicts, but this may be because I try not to take anything too compelling to work. Today for instance I had to skip over a Shostakovich string quartet that came up in the playlist. It was too distressing.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Mainly on my computer, without headphones. Sound quality not the greatest but good enough to see if I am interested in some music or not.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Listening to huge works like symphonies or concertos with headphones on on iPod while being out is fail. The big sound has to spread in the air. I can't understand how anyone could listen to it in any other way than sitting (or standing, dancing, jumping, flying, hanging...) next to speaker.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Of course you have to put effort into it! Yet i still prefer centralising everything onto one larg 120gb disc - the Ipod!!
I can still play music over large speakers with my ipod or I can plug in headphones for on a journey - all the while concentrating fully!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I never use music as a background noise. I always try to give it my full attention, 'even' if it's 'only' popular music. In fact, I find music in the background irritating because I can't keep my mind on whatever it is I'm doing. I usually listen to the stereo, but if it's getting late I use headphones because I don't want to annoy the neighbours.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Surrounded by the sweet sound of quality speakers driven by quality equipment (my avatar is my joy). If the sound is not quality or there are distractions, I would just as soon turn it off, and turn to something constructive (like work).

I would normally be happy to leave a movie and listen to my tunes.

First choice, vinyl or quality CD (there are good and bad CD's).

Second choice, Classical FM (if the DJ is OK) or tapes.......FM is easier and normally wins.

Headphone are great if they are quality..........yes, I'm a prooooood!


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> There are many ways of listening to music nowadays.. itunes, ipod, youtube, and 'older ways' like compact discs and radio, headphones, no heaphones, etc. How do you like to listen to classical music?
> 
> For me, I think the CD player is the best way to go, connected to a huge stereo, and absolutely no headphones. There's something profoundly unsatisfying about just listening to a classical piece by bringing it up on a playlist and having it on as background music. You can't listen to it like a pop song.. you have to put some effort into it, at least like taking the effort of carefully taking the CD in and out.. <_<
> 
> also, I generally can't listen while I'm doing something else. If I try to concentrate on something else then the music just becomes mush; buzzing sounds in my ear and I may as well not have it on at all.


Keep in mind not all headphones are equal. If you haven't heard classical through audiophile headphones + a quality headphone amp, you're severely missing out!!!

It's not about being "big" and loud, I'm more interested in a natural sounding timbre, good soundstage, and to be able to clearly hear the most minute detail - and (audiophile level) headphones allow that.

On the go I use my iPod touch + Rhapsody subscription (best $10/month ever!) + cheapy (well $20) skullcandy canal buds.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I do not listen to Classical CD as background noise. I might get the odd session where I am interrupted but I do not consciously choose to have it as background music.

90% of the time is CD in CD player. 10% is CD in computer's DVD drive.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I always listen on my iPod - I like the convenience of being able to listen to music wherever I am and particularly like the ability to have all my music readily available . I am aware of the limitations of the sound quality on the iPod, but I am satisfied with the audio quality that is available and think that at 256-320k with decent ear-buds you dont really miss out on much.

I like concentrating solely on the music when Im listening but also enjoy having music in the background while Im at the computer or reading, depending on mood, so its all good to me!.


----------

